# 2006.0 LiveCD

## xororand

...Last edited by xororand on Wed Jun 04, 2008 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deejay

Laut der Ankündigung auf der Gentoo Seite soll der Installer für x86 Systeme integriert sein.

Ich habe die CD und den Installer jedoch nicht getestet. Kann also nichts weiter drüber sagen.

Einfach mal probieren würd ich sagen...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## hoschi

Ich vermisse langsam eine DVD-Release, sollte die LiveCD nicht die Minimal- und Universal-CD ersetzen?

Ueber den Installer wurde ja schon oft geredet, vielleicht schaue ich in mir an, aber ich werde wohl wie die meisten per Hand installieren. 

Gentoo ist eine Metadistrubtion und verfolgt auch eine voellig andere Strategie als Ubuntu, ich verwende Gentoo und kompiliere auch das ganze System nach der Installation nochmal durch, aber wenn ich da ein mehrfache parallel Installation denke, koennte so ein Installer auch fuer erfahrene Admins interessant werden.

Ich finde es allerdings merkwuerdig, dass mit dem Aufkauf von Suse der KDE-Desktop irgendwie nur noch den Turnbeutelvergesser spielt, obwohl Gnome zum Teil fuer prof. User einschlaefernd wirkt (wo Linus recht hat, hat er recht).

Schade, dass es von Seiten Gentoos nichtmal mehr eine offizielle CD/DVD gibt. Darum sollte man sich wirklich mal kuemmern.

----------

## xororand

Der Installer ist imo vor allem fuer Neulinge interessant, die beispielsweise noch keine fertige Useflag-Kombinationen haben. Soweit ich bisher auf Screenshots gesehen habe, ist sowas wie ufed integriert, gar nicht schlecht. Das hatte ich auf der alten LiveCD schon vermisst, vor jedem Paket emerge paket -vp und dann grep $USEFLAG /usr/portage/... ist nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich.

----------

## deejay

Jo, das mit den USE-Flags ist am Anfang vielleicht ein bissel schwierig. Wusste damals auch erst gar nicht

so recht, wie man damit umzugehen hat. Aber das kommt ja mit der Zeit. Aber ufed war da am Anfang 

schon ne gute Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## cng

hmm. ein grafischer installer mag für viele toll sein. ich ziehe es aber

dennoch vor, in der konsole rumzutippen. seit man von der stage 1

weggekommen ist, geht die installation sehr flott. 

mit einem grafischen installer nimmt sicher auch der lerneffekt ab??

eine dvd? was willst du dort alles raufpacken? mit der split... habe

ich nur noch sehr wenige proggies zum installieren....

----------

## deejay

Eigentilch kommt man ja auch sehr gut ohne Installer zurecht. Habe Beispielsweise erst vor dem Wochenende

einen Laptop mit gentoo installiert. Das System war am selben Abend noch lauffähig (ohne Installer). Gut, ein paar Kompilierungen müssen immer gemacht werden, aber das gehört nunmal dazu  :Wink: , und das ist halt dass, was an der Installation ein bissel länger dauert. Aber das Grundsystem ist schnell installiert.

Ich würde mir den Installer vielleicht einmal anschauen, aber so oft muss man das System ja nun auch nicht installieren. Es sei denn, ein weiterer Rechner wird angeschafft  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

 *cng wrote:*   

> hmm. ein grafischer installer mag für viele toll sein. ich ziehe es aber
> 
> dennoch vor, in der konsole rumzutippen. seit man von der stage 1
> 
> weggekommen ist, geht die installation sehr flott. 
> ...

 

Eine DVD haette einen fuer mich entscheidenden Vorteil, die Datenrate beim Lesen ist besser  :Very Happy: 

Zum Thema, ist stimme dir zu. Bei Gentoo geht es ja um das verstehen des Systems, um den Umgang und dazu gehoert die Shell, wie die Babyrassel zum Baby - ohne die Shell kein Unix, ohne Unix keinen Spass. Die Shell gehoert einfach zum elementaren des Betriebssystem dazu, ohne die Shell waere es nicht mehr das gleiche. Stellt euch vor in Star-Trek koennte man alles per Sprachkommandos machen *gaehn*

Wir wollen uns ja mit dem System beschaeftigen, der Mac-User will z.B. genau das Gegenteil, aber fuer Admins kanns der Installer eben auch von Vorteil sein. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass jemand massig Gentoos in Bueroabteilung aufsetzen wird, dafuer ist Gentoo nicht gedacht.

Na ja, die Sache mit der halboffiziellen Stage1-Installation ist irgendwie sinnvoll, und jeder von uns kann eine Stage1-Installation immer noch durchfuehren. Aber so ein Installer kann wirklich gefaehrlich werden, wenn man damit nur Windaus anzieht (die dann ein haufen schlecht augesetzter Linuxsystem aufs Netz loslassen).

Habe da aber wenig Bedenken, bei einem Voting im Forum wollte die Haelfte auf jeden Fall bei der Shell bleiben, und der Rest wollte sich eben beide Optionen offen halten. Ich schau mir den Installer an und dann landet der Installer wohl in der Ecke, bis sich fuer mich doch aus irgend einem Grund ein praktischer Nutzen ergeben sollte (z.B. automatische Einladen von Configs aus dem Netzwerk).

Wie heisst es so schoen:

Fear the mighty shell!

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe mir die Live-CD gezogen. Da ich VMware habe, kann ich auch ISO-Files mounten und in einer virtuellen Maschine starten, das habe ich mir grade angeschaut. Ich habe erstmal keine Bootoptionen mitgegeben, sondern die CD "durchstarten" lassen, und da geht es sofort mit einer grafischen Oberfläche und GNOME los - was ich übrigens nicht gut finde. Ich benutze GNOME normalerweise nicht.

Der Installer ist meines Erachtens übervorsichtig und stellt immer wieder Fragen. Nett ist, daß man wählen kann, ob erstmal eine Simulation zum Nachschauen gemacht werden soll oder ob es gleich ans Installieren geht. Mir ist das alles ein bißchen zu bunt und eben gewöhnungsbedürftig, so ähnlich kennt man das von RedHat/Fedora - YaST bei der SUSE ist etwas anders aufgebaut.

In einer virtuellen Maschine gelingt es mir nicht, einfach den Grafikmodus zu verlassen und auf die Konsole zu wechseln - kann sein, daß das auf einer physischen Maschine problemlos geht.

Also, nach einem ersten flüchtigen Blick ist mein Eindruck durchaus durchwachsen, was die "Installer"-Funktion angeht.

Was ganz nett zu funktionieren scheint, ist aber zusätzlich die "Live"-Funktion. OpenOffice (was ich übrigens normalerweise auch nicht benutze) ist vorhanden, Firefox und Thunderbird, der Epiphany-Browser, sogar den GIMP gibt es. Als LiveCD scheint sich das gute Stück durchaus zu eignen, aber dazu muß man es sich etwas genauer anschauen und doch mal auf eine CD brennen und eine physische Maschine damit booten.

Christoph S.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe mir die Live-CD gezogen. Da ich VMware habe, kann ich auch ISO-Files mounten und in einer virtuellen Maschine starten, das habe ich mir grade angeschaut. Ich habe erstmal keine Bootoptionen mitgegeben, sondern die CD "durchstarten" lassen, und da geht es sofort mit einer grafischen Oberfläche und GNOME los - was ich übrigens nicht gut finde. Ich benutze GNOME normalerweise nicht. 

 

Oh, das bietet aber massig Konfliktstoff. Den Installer sollte man per Bootparameter oder aus der Shell starten koennen, ganz sicher nicht als Default. Da bin ich, offen gesagt, strikt dagegen.

----------

## xororand

Ich denke nicht dass ein grafischer Installier den Lerneffekt besonders schmaelert, zumindest nicht wenn nur die Partitionierung, Zeitzonen und allgemeine Portage Konfiguration, d.h. Useflags, Profile etc. davon erledigt wird. Bei Problemen beim mergen muss man nach wie vor nach Patches suchen, in den Sourcecode schauen oder zumindest Bugzilla befragen. Das kann kein Installer dem User abnehmen.

Solange die pure Shell als Option bleibt, was wohl unumgaenglich ist, wuesste ich nichts, was gegen einen grafisch Installer einzuwenden waere. Man muss ihn ja nicht benutzen und einem geschenkten Gaul... Natuerlich geht durch nur das Vorhandenseins eines Installers ein Stueck vom Pseudo-Elitaeren Flair verloren, was mich aber ueberhaupt nicht stoert. Im Gegenteil, ich bin froh moeglichst viel Abstand von selbstdefinierter Elite zu haben.

Ich persoenlich ziehe uebrigens auch die Kommandozeile vor.

Edit: Hoschi, 100% Zustimmung, solange es optional bleibt, kann der Installer so bunt sein wie die Leute es wollen  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Aber gerade diese Kleinigkeiten, wie Profile, USE-Flags, Konfiganpassungen machen ja die Konsolenbasierte Installation aus.

Ich finde schon, dass der Lerneffekt da höher ist. Man weiss vielleicht am Anfang nicht so gut darüber bescheid, aber je mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto eher gewöhnt man sich an den Umgang. Und man weiss, was wofür gut ist.  :Smile: 

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, ansehen werd ich es mit trotzdem mal.  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

@deejay: Er meint das haendische Eintrage von den ganze USE-Flags, wobei das Anfangs sowieso eher nur ein paar sind, die meisten kopieren dann ja schon eine fertig gestellte make.conf auf das System.

Jedenfalls habe ich im Chat-Forum mal klar meine Position bezogen, den Installer als Default gegenueber der Shell vorzuziehen kann keine adequate Loesung sein, nicht fuer Gentoo und nicht fuer seinen Userstammbaum.

Etwas Pseudo-Elitaerer Flair ist auch nicht schlecht, so lange man ihn nicht anderen ins Gesicht rotzt und sich fuer den absoluten Geek haelt. Ich will tippen, ich mag das, ich finds schick, fuer mich gehoerts es zu einem Unix dazu. Wer es nicht will, gut, "installer" tippen oder mit den Cusor-Tasten auswaehlen (fuer ganz faule) und zufrieden sein, sofern man wirklich weiss was man da tut.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Den Installer sollte man per Bootparameter oder aus der Shell starten koennen, ganz sicher nicht als Default. Da bin ich, offen gesagt, strikt dagegen.

 Es gibt einen Bootparameter "nox", der das Starten des X-Servers verhindert. Außerdem kannst du auf eienr physischen Maschine auf eine andere Konsole wechseln, also ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. Nur: es dürfte ein paar "Neulinge" geben, die nicht wissen, daß man eben mit Strg+Alt+Fx auf andere Konsolen ohne Grafikmodus wechseln kann.

Der GNOME-Desktop hat übrigens meine Maus nicht akzeptiert - was ich bescheuert finde. Wenn schon grafische Oberfläche, dann will ich auch klickern können.

----------

